# Spyder 3 Versions



## Jim Mohundro (Oct 2, 2008)

What are the differences in features, etc, between Spyder 3 Pro and Spyder 3 Elite?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 2, 2008)

See Datacolor's comparison chart.


----------

